# newberry moose



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f127/brooktrout08/moose.jpg


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That pic has made the rounds before and it has been claimed to come from many places


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought this may have.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

If my memory serves me right that is a photoshopped moose which has been on these boards under various titles ranging from "Giant Moose", "Newberry( or take your pick of locales) Moose", etc.


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont care where thats from, Thats frigen *awsome.*


----------



## sparky107 (Jan 15, 2005)

I just got that pic in an email from a friend in Colorado. That email claimed it was from Ontario.:lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing, that dude is huge. I would love to one day take a picture like that.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw one north of trout lake one year returning from deer (archery) hunting, it had horns on only one side, was standing along M-123 for quite some time, no camera  They are tall critters, even the smaller ones.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

For one 
It's the wrong type of moose in Michigan


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I can barely make out a cougar just off the side


:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Perferator said:


> I can barely make out a cougar just off the side
> 
> 
> :lol:


Bad Perf!  Naughty Perf! .............:lol:


----------



## redarrow14 (Oct 21, 2012)

If Bigfoot and Bullwinkle had a baby...


----------

